# Weight related nervous breakdown. Need some guidance.



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm only about 5 months in to my diagnosis. I also learned that I have low iron which is a big part of my energy issues. However, here's my current major struggle:

I have upped my exercise since my diagnosis with a big break because I was also diagnosed with neuro foraminal stenosis which put me out of commission for a while. Over the past 5 weeks I've been hiking 4.5 miles 3-4 times per week and also working with a trainer for an hour a week. My energy started to improve but at about week 3 it started to wane. I'm still chugging along the best I can but here's the thing...I've GAINED WEIGHT. I'm feeling like I'm about to lose my F***ing mind. I want to cry. I'm losing steam because the exercise isn't giving me any positive feelings (increased energy, feeling more in shape etc.) I decided to start the AIP (autoimmune protocol diet) yesterday. Saw my endo today and his answer was "that's weird" and "absolutely no sugar ever again. zero. zilch. none." I"m somewhat okay with that but seriously-is this a fruitless battle I'm waging on this weight? I'm 5'2" and weigh 200 fricking pounds. My highest ever. I really feel like sobbing. In fact, I did sob a bit on my way home from my Endo appt.

Any insights, experiences, ideas...ANYTHING is appreciated. I'm feeling very pessimistic right now.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Most current numbers:
> 
> TSH - 1.39 (different ranges in two different labs but Endo wants me at 1)
> 
> ...


{{hugs}}

How long have your labs bee at these levels?

As far as increasing weight - muscle does weigh more than fat and it sounds like you have been excising alot and it's likely you are developing some muscle. Muscle also burns fat so lets keep positive and motivated and hopefully your weight will begin to melt off.

What are you doing to address the low iron? Floradex is a liquid that is tolerated very well. I was low in iron and until I got it to the 70's I did not have much energy.

Patience - I know it's hard but you are doing all the right things. How long has it been since your last labs?


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

The labs are new. Just updated. My TSH went up a teensy bit from where I was last time he checked so he upped my Lio to the 10 from 7.5. He really wants my TSH at 1 and we had gotten it there at my last spot. I still felt bad and he told me that I was iron deficient. I've been taking an iron supplement since he told me I was deficient. It hasn't raised it enough for him. It was at 26 and now is at 38. He wants me to be at least 60. I feel bloated and I don't feel like my body is responding to the exercise. I am in day three of the AIP and I'm hoping it triggers something to shift. Thanks for the hugs and thoughts. Much appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

What kind of diet are you on? What thyroid med are you on and how much? What is your FREE T3 like?

Caring hugs sent your way,


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

My labs and meds are in my signature. My numbers are great! I'm beginning to think this is more of an iron issue now. I didn't realize how prevalent iron deficiency is in thyroid. My iron numbers are having a lot of difficulty going up. My doc recommended Ferro-Sequels as a supplement as it doesn't mess with your tummy as much. I watch my calories and am now on the AIP. I'm wondering how to know what your BMR is with hypo? I go by the standard equation but I'm starting to think my BMR is much lower. Anyone know how to calculate BMR with hypo?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you have a monthly cycle, you will struggle to keep iron levels high enough.

I eventually opted for endometrial ablation due to the bloating and constipation and abdominal pain the iron supplements caused me. I felt horrible.

Can you post your labs before these last labs please.



> Most current numbers:
> 
> TSH - 1.39 (different ranges in two different labs but Endo wants me at 1)
> 
> ...


Your dose for these labs was 25mcg Levothyroxine and 7.5mcg of Liothyronine?

3/4 is the max I would suggest you go on either of your FT-4 or FT-3 labs. When will you re-test?

TSH is completely useless to dose by - if your doctor is going by TSH then you need to keep an eye on the Free's before making any dose changes next visit.


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

Here's something interesting! On day 4 of the AIP I started peeing and peeing and peeing and I've lost 5 lbs! I feel SO MUCH BETTER! I continue to pee and think it's this diet. I think I found a breakthrough! If you haven't checked out the Autoimmune Protocol then you should. I already feel better and the weight is starting to move! I think I have so much inflammation I was carrying a ton of water weight that continues to get pushed out! It's a really strict diet but I'm feeling good on it.

Thanks everyone!


----------

